# Safe Detergents/Hedgie Allergies?



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello again!

Hope you guys aren't sick of me yet, as I feel I've been making a lot of postings lately. I have been reading some threads on sneezing and they've got me a bit paranoid about Smee. 

Anywho, just lately (last night and tonight) I have noticed the little guy having the sneezes while he's cuddling on my lap. He is licking his nose some, but I have noticed no discharge and I do not consider the licking "excessive." Usually when he's cuddled in his blanket is when he sneezes most, and when he crawls out to sleep on me he does not sneeze. 

My first instinct is to wash his blanket and bedding with a different detergent, to see if that is the problem. So my first question is: what sorts of detergents are safe for washing hedgie things?

Second: My family has a yellow lab, very loveable...but sometimes I get some dog hairs on my shirt. So my other question is whether perhaps this is an allergy to my dog? I have not heard any sneezing from him when he is in his cage, and he has been eating, running, being active as usual.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just recently I've seen a few members talking about their hedgehogs sneezing and they think its due to the laundry detergent being used on their liners and other materials, so you might be right about that. I'm not 100% sure but I think some hedgehogs just lick their noses anyways, I've had Hester Sue for over 2 months and she licks her nose a lot, but its never overly wet, no discharges, and I've been watching her closely.

I've had no problems with my detergent when we do have it in stock here at the house, Arm & Hammer - No Scent / No Dye. If we have an A&H with a smell, I just go for a good boiling with no soap.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no clue whether animals can be allergic to other animals, but changing the detergent first to see if it helps is a good idea. I use Tide Free, because it has no scent and no dyes. Lily's never had a problem with it.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Update on Smee: I ended up switching detergents for his bedding, but still the sneezing. The last few nights he has not been running on his wheel much, and has had strange poo (i.e. less than usual, and soft light brown, other times small amounts of dark brown with green running through). Also last night he did not eat as much kibble as he normally does. 

Taking him to the vet in the morning to check for a URI, but I actually have one more question. I got to thinking that if it turns out he does have the infection, hopefully I could figure out what the cause was. Looking around online I could not find much about causes, but I did come across one website that said URI's are usually the side-effects of a hibernation attempt. I had never read anything like that before on this forum...anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use arm and hammer no scent no dye. I learned from Nancy that if you add some vinegar to the rinse cycle it will remove any left over odor or residue.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i use vinegar and all free and clear for hedgehog laundry and my own laundry.
all free and clear is hypoallergenic and has no dyes or perfumes.


----------

